# Help! My laptop keyboard doesn't work



## jonlin (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, here's the problem.
I turned on the computer. Good.
I clicked on my user account. Good.
I started to type. Bad.
The only keys that registered were( I checked) Space, Backspace(Which oddly registered as a character in the password screen) and M(Which oddly registered as Enter).
It's definitely a computer problem. I 'borrowed' my dad's USB keyboard in hope it worked. Yes? No. The USB keyboard was acting up in the same way that it was on my laptop's keyboard. So where's the problem?
(PS I thank the person who helps me in advance)


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 27, 2012)

have you tried rebooting?


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 28, 2012)

I think what he meant to say was : "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2012)

And if that doesn't work try updating the driver.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2012)

see what happens if you use the on screen keybroad .


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 29, 2012)

The keyboard communicates with the main board using a flat "ribbon" cable. I'm guessing that yours is partly loose. But you must have been very lucky to get it to partially work.

These seem like pretty reasonable instructions (at first glance). I doubt they're for your laptop but it gives you the flavor of what you'd be getting into if you wanted to try this. You'd have to download the repair manual for your particular type of laptop. And ****warning****, you shouldn't try this if you're clumsy (and most people are very clumsy; they quickly break the tiny fragile parts in modern computers):
http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/08/30/removing-replacing-laptop-keyboard/


----------

